# DIY stipple job on a couple of my firearms.



## BLACK LION (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been doing som stippling with a 5.00 Wal Mart 30w soldering iron.  It has a length adjustable ball point tip which is all I use since it leaves a nice "pore" that sucks in skin. I have been stippling my firearms wherever its applicable and I have also stippled a surefire G2 and  Gerber axe with great results. This would also work wonders on plastic hi-cap mags such as the Magpul Pmag etc...infact, it works on anything that is plastic. 















































I also use Mob grip tape on top of the slide on my pistols to enhance my slide manipulation abilities. Grip tape is the only option since I wont dare take a hammer and a punch to any of my guns.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks good.  Very attractive.

I've seen DIY stipple jobs on Kel-Tecs and on Hi-Points that I liked but never on a magazine.

Personally, I'd be reluctant to do a stipple job on a mag out of concern that it would grip up too much and impair insertion or removal.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 20, 2010)

Your skill with the iron is to be commended.  Most of the time, when I see people doing DIY stippling, they end up making the frames look like their dogs chewed on them.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work...I've done my Glocks and I think they both turned out pretty well, this procedure definitely enhances the "gripability" of the gun.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 21, 2010)

I really appreciate the feedback everyone.   

I will post up some pics of my SF G2 light, gerber axe and some carry knives as soon as I can.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 21, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Looks good. Very attractive.
> 
> I've seen DIY stipple jobs on Kel-Tecs and on Hi-Points that I liked but never on a magazine.
> 
> ...


 Polymer Hi caps only sit so far in the mag well, so there is plenty of real estate left to stipple without impeding fit or function.  
I am speaking generally of AR and AK type rigs since they are very common and both have a market full of polymer mags. Pistol mags are generally a no go becuase they do not protrude from the mag well.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 22, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> I am speaking generally of AR and AK type rigs since they are very common and both have a market full of polymer mags. Pistol mags are generally a no go becuase they do not protrude from the mag well.


This is where you went left and I went right.  I thought you were talking about pistol mags.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't breathe too much of those plastic fumes, Lion.  Rather have you healthy and here with us. 

Your work excellent!  I have to admit, usually when I hear DIY stippling, I cringe inside because I don't want to know how it looks.  Not so this time.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 22, 2010)

here's one of mine (G17)


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice KT!!!! 

I have a G17 inbound after years of being anti Glock. I guess the light finally came on that I am just being ignorant.    

What kind of holster is that? It looks like a Raven concealment on dopeamine.   I want one.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 24, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Very nice KT!!!!
> 
> *I have a G17 inbound after years of being anti Glock. I guess the light finally came on that I am just being ignorant.    *
> 
> What kind of holster is that? It looks like a Raven concealment on dopeamine.   I want one.



Yep! 

and yes, Raven Phantom LC (light-carrier)...great piece of kit.  The only bad thing I have to say about it is that the belt loops are a little fragile due to the thinner kydex.  Of course, if you're using other attachment methods (like blade-tech loops), there's no problem.


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 22, 2010)

Nice clean job and a heck of a lot easier than checkering......


----------



## Brian S (May 25, 2010)

That's some nice work guys. Ya'll are much braver than I!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice work!  I also cringe when I read about do-it yourself stimpling, but you are very good.


----------

